# Low Libido



## Catching Fire (Apr 23, 2009)

Its been kind of bothering me lately. Especially since I may have a girlfriend soon. Is there anyway to increase it? And how much does anxiety effect it?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Are you taking any meds? Lots of pysch meds kill sex drive.


----------



## marenubium87 (Jan 11, 2009)

Are you on any meds? Most SSRIs tend to have some sort of libido-decreasing effect.


----------



## Catching Fire (Apr 23, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> Are you taking any meds? Lots of pysch meds kill sex drive.


No I'm not on any meds.


----------



## Omnium11 (Feb 11, 2009)

Try exercise and healthy diet. Mine used to be pretty low, now it is pretty darned high


----------



## Catching Fire (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm doing excercise but I've only been working out for three weeks now so maybe it will kick in later. I should look into that healthy diet too.


----------



## Leigh20reed (Jul 23, 2008)

Does anybody have any advice for a girl, I'm on meds and birth control both of which tend to kill any sex drive. I have a boyfriend of 3 years and i have sex just for him i feel no need for it in fact sometimes i feel like i could go the rest of my life without sex and be fine with that and i know thats just not normal and it really sucks cause i know my boyfriend can tell and he puts the blame on himself.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

brittneyblr said:


> Does anybody have any advice for a girl, I'm on meds and birth control both of which tend to kill any sex drive. I have a boyfriend of 3 years and i have sex just for him i feel no need for it in fact sometimes i feel like i could go the rest of my life without sex and be fine with that and i know thats just not normal and it really sucks cause i know my boyfriend can tell and he puts the blame on himself.


This is me also.

..Except he can't tell.


----------



## Sam M. (Sep 15, 2008)

Well, do you have a hard time you know, getting physically aroused, or do you just not think about sex much? If it's a mental thing, you could possibly...well, look at films and stuff to kind of sex up your mind. ha ha...seriously, it works. Physical, I dunno. Strangely enough, all 3 of my close friends have problems preforming in the sack, ever since they were young(late teens/early twenties). No doctor would give them any pills for it, so if that's your problem, you may be a little out of luck.


For the ladies, a lot of girls I know that take the shot have serious problems with their libidos. I haven't heard of any kind of solution for it. I'm sure there are forums and discussions about it.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

For women it is all about trust, intimacy and commitment... it isn't just about the physical part of it --- how I wish it was. And... it is an unpopular opinion but I think that on a lesser level it is not much different for come guys. I think if you really evaluate the reasons you are with the person you are with and how you really think that they feel about you (regardless of how they really do feel about us) - if there are any doubts or anxiety about them personally, it will show up sexually - our brains and bodies are just that connected - and it sucks.

JMHO

I spent the wildest years of my life not being able to have 'the o' - decades... but that was when I was with boyfriends and doing 0-N-S's just to have fun. Then with my first husband, still nothing, but I wasn't whole enough to know how to be intimate. With my second husband I was completely in - completely committed, and so was he, and while that stage lasted and I was able to trust him and feel safe... I finally had many 'o's' and wanted it all the time - major sex drive overdrive. 

Also, if you aren't in the mood to do it, my advice, do it anyway... most of the time you end up being 'into it' even if there is no 'o'.... there doesn't always have to be an 'o' to feel close to someone and to satisfy them - and you can get at least the emotional and physical satisfaction even if the sexual satisfaction doesn't happen.

Ok, more than I should have said but there ya go. After years of experience that's what I got to give ya'll.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

go see a doc so he can prescribe you some HRT


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

I noticed that libido is directly related to blood sugar levels. Eat some fruit or dark chocolate but be careful don't become diabetic lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

This kind of thing should be discussed with the girlfriend when the time arises, shouldn't it? :stu


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

i don't know whats wrong with me, but it's been much lower lately. like significantly. it's really odd. meds have been the same, but my diet/nutrition is very poor so that might be it. i masturbate only 2-3 times a week rather than at least once a day.
i prefer having it much higher even though i don't have any possible opportunities with guys. and i'd worry that if i did soon the low libido would be a problem (but its unlikely i'll be with anyone).

i should smoke a bit of weed tomorrow and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Tickling my ear lobes huh? Too bad they're stretched.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

nothing to fear said:


> i should smoke a bit of weed tomorrow and see if it makes a difference.


Weed affects your sex-drive?? 

Well it's a good thing that I don't smoke weed then otherwise I would be shaking hands with the general _at least_ once a day.

I will go once or twice a week these days, but libido is certainly a different business for men compared to woman. It is a reasonable assumption for men to make that woman can go forever and as soon as a man plateuas he's all done and dusted for the next few hours or whatever (unless he falls asleep.) If I was ever in the position to have a physical relationship with a girl I likely wouldn't be able to keep up with her!!

I know from personal experience that straight after watching porn I am falling asleep within minutes with the remote control in my left hand and DVD cover in my right. It certainly take it out of you.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Even if you have a low sex drive it will probably automatically increase once you have a girlfriend.  I have A low sex drive since I suppress my feelings towards the opposite sex. Once I'm in a relationship, though I have a tendency to want to be close to whoever I am dating so there's no need to suppress that any longer.


----------



## KennethJones (Jun 22, 2009)

Low libido? Sounds like a gift from God. I wish mine was low, i hate it.


----------



## Leigh20reed (Jul 23, 2008)

Low libido i could live with its the complete lack of sex drive that sucks. Its like i dont even really know why people bother, its weird cause i used to have a normal sex drive but now not so much.


----------



## Recusant (May 4, 2009)

For the op, one thing is that even if you have a low libido it will definitely increase when your in the situation  unless theres something more wrong...


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Schizoid personality disorder can give low libido. So can anxiety and depression.


----------



## mrfixit (Jun 25, 2009)

this video describes my libido


----------

